# Non-conformist teenagers formed a punk society in the abandoned buildings of Leeds



## Matt Derrick (May 25, 2015)

*Non-conformist teenagers formed a punk society in the abandoned buildings of Leeds (Photos)*
March 16, 2015

Non-conformist teenagers formed a punk society in the abandoned buildings of Leeds (Photos) - http://www.theplaidzebra.com/non-conformist-teenagers-formed-a-punk-society-in-the-abandoned-buildings-of-leeds-photos/







The economic recession can be most witnessed in Leeds, Yorkshire where many young people share a single bedroom between up-to-ten people and a few dogs. Born from harsh job market and financial strain, the deeply-rooted punk community began crafting homes for themselves in the city’s abandoned buildings, often scavenging supermarket dumpsters after hours to put food in their stomachs.

For Living on The Edge, Photographer Ricky Adam immersed himself in punk culture and forged friendships with a tight-knit group of squatters where he chronicles the freedoms and hardships that come when living on the sidelines of mainstream society.

There are countless uninhabited buildings in Leeds, providing a perfect hideaway for these wayward youth, where they spend their days drinking, smoking, and playing music. While certain anxieties come with such a life, these individuals and their dogs always look out for one another. Punk philosophy requires only a few basic beliefs: _always remain hopeful, live high on the moment, community over the individual, and fuck consumerism_.


----------



## tobepxt (May 26, 2015)

these are sick photos.


----------



## tobepxt (May 26, 2015)

them brits sure are fancy living indoors and shit.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 26, 2015)

Yeah, I really want to go check out their squats...


----------



## Anagor (May 26, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> Yeah, I really want to go check out their squats...



I was only in one squat so far (Bristol) ... was very cool ... it was an abandoned warehouse/factory with lots of vans/caravans in it.


----------



## landpirate (May 26, 2015)

This has made me all nostalgic for the good old days of legally squatting houses. One thing though that always grates on me in articles is that nobody over here says "dumpster" we'd say bin or skip. It's a minor point. These are lovely photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Anagor (May 26, 2015)

landpirate said:


> This has made me all nostalgic for the good old days of legally squatting houses.



It's still legal (meaning no criminal offense) to squat in commercial buildings in England. AFAIK.



landpirate said:


> One thing though that always grates on me in articles is that nobody over here says "dumpster" we'd say bin or skip. It's a minor point.



Yeah, it's more an US word ... in Germany we say "containern" ...


----------



## landpirate (May 26, 2015)

yup it is legal to squat commercial buildings, but not residential. Squatting warehouses, pubs, shops and offices is just not the same as houses. When you could squat houses it felt like what you were doing was normal, like you were living in a house like all the other people in the street. If you behaved yourself often neighbours wouldn't even realise it was a squat. I liked that sense of being normal, of living in a family of friends (however dysfunctional). This is just my opinion. I squatted because I had nowhere else to live not because I wanted to make a point or chose the lifestyle, so I guess I wanted to appear as though I was just a person living in a house. it Seems now like everybody over here in their late teens or early twenties goes and squats for a year. maybe it's the alternative gap year!


----------



## wombatt (May 27, 2015)

Oh those pictures are purdy. Few things make me happier than organized and productive squats. I feel like so many of the squats in the US are little more than hideouts where you and yer friends can shoot up and give each bed bugs. But maybe I'm just a downer


----------



## Stinkyyy (Jun 1, 2015)

Ahahaha yesss shots of my caravan and dogs


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 1, 2015)

really? is that your pup next to the fire?


----------



## Stinkyyy (Jun 1, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> really? is that your pup next to the fire?


Yep all the photos in Klaus's post are my van and dogs before it got smashed up haha


----------



## LostPirate (Jun 4, 2015)

Thats sick, I wanna go to Britain but we would have to quarantine our dogs for three weeks, and we wouldnt be staying for even that long haha


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Jun 5, 2015)

"_always remain hopeful, live high on the moment, community over the individual, and fuck consumerism_."
Now that's the philosophy I fell in love with! Awesome pics.


----------



## Corinne (Apr 27, 2016)

what a great subculture! but theyre still homebums lol


----------

